
What It's Like Inside Apple Designer Jony Ive's Secret Lab - dirtyaura
http://www.businessinsider.com/jony-ive-lab-2011-3
======
dirtyaura
Forget this, the original article is much much better

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1367481/Appl...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1367481/Apples-
Jonathan-Ive-How-did-British-polytechnic-graduate-design-genius.html)

